# Replies to posts (n00b question)



## Isrephael (Mar 25, 2005)

Is there some way to call up which of your posts/replies have, in turn, been replied to?  Or, do you simply have to hope you recall the posts you made, and hope you one day find your way back to them?


----------



## bignick (Mar 25, 2005)

You can choose to subscribe to a thread when you post on it, there should be a check box you can click to subscribe.  You can also go under, "Thread Tools" and choose subscribe.  Every time you do you should get e-mail notification of when somebody has posted in those threads.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 25, 2005)

There are a couple of things a member can do.

To the left of a thread, you will see a file, if there is a Check in the file, then you have posted in this thread.

You can also subscribe to a thread which will send you a message when someone replies to thread.

I hope this helps

Rich Parsons
Martial Talk
Super Moderator


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 25, 2005)

One thing to remember when subscribing to a thread is that this is the 3rd largest martial arts forum on the net...that's a lot of replies.  The file icon on the left side of your screen with the arrow is a great way to remember where you've posted.  You can also find a thread into which you've posted, click on your user name and select find previous posts by this person and it will give you a list of all the threads that you've posted to.


----------



## bignick (Mar 25, 2005)

Just another note, you'll only get one email reminder that a thread has been replied to until you check that thread again.  So if 30 more people post before you read the thread, you only get one email.


----------



## Isrephael (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you for your help, everyone.


----------

